# favorite show on scifi



## captaincarter (Sep 2, 2003)

my fav. by far is stargate sg-1!!!!


----------



## ray gower (Sep 2, 2003)

Is Stargate on SciFi? 
Thought it was Sky in the UK, oh well

Taken the liberty of adding Farscape before the complaints.

As for the others Scare Tactics is worse than Big Brother, I can't get excited about a bunch of ravenous worms, never been a big follower of Stargate and more recently got confused with X-Files. 

So I think I'd have to go for Stargate. I can just put the mind into neutral for it.


----------



## captaincarter (Sep 2, 2003)

wops forgot about farscape, the only show i like on scifi is stargate, also xena, hercules, and sliders, when they actually have them on.  Stargates on the scifi channel here in the states.  Also i love big brother!lol  thanks for adding farscape!


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Sep 2, 2003)

As much as I love both X-Files and Stargate SG-1, my vote goes to Farscape. I've never been disappointed with any of 'Scape's episodes. 

X-Files got way to confusing those last couple seasons, and Stargate gets repetitive at times.


----------



## Arc_Angel (Sep 2, 2003)

I love Stargate SG-1, but I also like Buffy and Angel 

I watch em all on Sky One


----------



## EmilyH (Sep 3, 2003)

My favorite show on Sci Fi was Forever Knight until they took it off, darn it.

If I were home in the mornings to watch it, Babylon 5 would definitely get my vote.  As it is, I don't get home from work until the Hulk is on. If traffic is good, I can usually catch the tail end of Knight Rider.  Although don't they have Trek reruns now as well, or was that a different channel?


----------



## meaghan_maxwell (Sep 3, 2003)

I like it most when my scifi channel occasionally has anime stuff on....its rare but it does happen


----------



## tokyogirl (Oct 18, 2003)

ok, while i do love xfiles, i've seen most of them already......
so i voted scare tactics.  i LOVE that show!  my friends and i watch it and try to predict which ones would probably work on who.


----------



## Krystal (Oct 18, 2003)

Well, I definitely have to say Stargate. Although Farscape is my second favorite.

Krystal


----------



## Evolution (May 7, 2004)

Definitely BUFFY.  It was a show that contained everything: Humour, action, horror, demons, gripping story lines and even Gods.

I like most scifi shows but nothing will take Buffy off the number position.

It will rule forever...


----------



## Evolution (May 7, 2004)

Oops...read this wrong.  Buffy is not on Scifi channel.  sorry!!!

Okay I'll go with stargate.


----------



## immortalem (Apr 1, 2005)

I think Farscape was one of the best sci-fi shows on the Sci-fi channel.  I was very disappointed when the show was cancelled.  Good thing I own some of the seasons on dvd, so I can watch it all the time.


----------



## xaviersxmen (Apr 21, 2005)

STARGATE SG-1 for sure.


----------



## lisasg1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Had to vote Stargate even though I LOVE the X files!


----------

